# We finally have names!



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I took some videos hoto: of the puppies today....well, I got 2 of them and then the batteries said enough is enough so they're on the shopping list. 
The personalities of the puppies are showing and oh are they fun to hold and watch now. :kiss: 
The black/tan/silver puppy is really laid back and goes oof when you pick him up. I'm betting he's going to be one that chatters under his breath. The one thing he isn't laid back on is chow time. :hungry: He's the first in line for food. 
The parti is the fast one and was up on his 4 feet a week before the others. He has opinions about what goes on around him  and every now and then there's a little woof out of him. He was the first to have his eyes open too. The black little girl looks at you as if to say tell me you love me and I'm beautiful then give me a hug and kiss. :kiss: :hug: 
They'll be 3 weeks old tomorrow and the videos are here: http://www.jashavanese.net./puppies.html


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

They are so cute. I am always amazed how early their personalities start.
The names are great, I love the Keeper theme. What a wonderful tribute to your friend Glen.

Kim


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll take both of them! They are precious!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It must be so much fun discovering each pup's personality as they get older. The seem to grow so fast! Loved looking the videos of the two boys. Thank you!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

kimoh said:


> They are so cute. I am always amazed how early their personalities start.
> The names are great, I love the Keeper theme. What a wonderful tribute to your friend Glen.
> 
> Kim


You have a good memory Kim! Dee's husband Glen called Bandit, "The Keeper" and really fell for her when they bred her to EdDee, so we have The Keeper Litter. Sadly, he passed away a short time before the puppies were born but I'll bet he's watching over them. I let Dee come up with the names and she says she's lousy at it. I think she did a great job. :first:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> It must be so much fun discovering each pup's personality as they get older. The seem to grow so fast! Loved looking the videos of the two boys. Thank you!!





Brady's mom said:


> I'll take both of them! They are precious!!!


It's hard to believe they'll be 3 weeks tomorrow yet it seems they've been here a long time. That probably doesn't make sense but I guess feelings don't have to 
Thanks for the nice notes. Let's see how precious they are when it's me taking care of them and on potty patrol then training duty ound: ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
They are as cute as could be!:baby::baby::baby:
As they get older--they just get cuter!
I love the names too!:becky:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan--they are adorable. And they seem to have so much personality at such a young age.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

They are soooo cute. It would appear I have yet to see/meet a havanese I don't love -- or want. Give them an extra kiss for me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MyKey is soo cute, Looks just like my Logan as a baby!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, that is really so true. We all say how cute and sweet all these new babies are, but --- arent they all?? I have not seen an ugly Hav yet!!!ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan,

They're adorable and I love their names.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan,
The puppies are adorable. It must be so much fun to watch them grow and change. 

Susan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Very cute and look forward to MANY more pictures!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I love the videos! Tell that black and tan he is suppose to be my next agility dog  Looks like I will have to take the parti! What a coincidence I fell in love with a parti agility hopeful this weekend!

Keep up the photos as they are adorable and the name tribute was great too.

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the names Jan. My computer is acting up and I couldn't see the video's,  I'll try again later.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Love the videos!*

Great touch!! So cute. Thanks for sharing...

Of course we remember your friend Glen, we all came up with name ideas. Love that you let Dee do it. She did great!!

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Those are wonderful names. I take it the Keeper of the Gate is a Biblical Reference? The keeper of the Key is very clever and sweet as well. The video is precious. They don't even know where they are it's so sweet just like a baby when you hold them...so innocent and small. thanks Very Much for sharing.

Derek


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Great touch!! So cute. Thanks for sharing...
> 
> Of course we remember your friend Glen, we all came up with name ideas. Love that you let Dee do it. She did great!!
> 
> Trish


There's so much going on here that I'm lucky to remember my husband's name. "Hey Honey" comes in real handy! We had Erin :rain: and a mandatory water boil at the same time and now the TV won't hush up about hurricane Dean. :kev: We've had so many different warnings that the stations didn't know where to put them all so the top half of the screen was for one warning and the bottom was a different one. It's a good thing it's rerun time on TV but for goodness sakes they could have shut the darn things off for my soap opera at least! :rant: 
Since we weren't supposed to take showers or baths, I found out it takes 2 gallon jugs of water to wash my hair and one and a half gallons to shave my legs. It was either that or start braiding the leg hair...hmmm, maybe I should have tried cording it. Darn, NOW I think of that.
Restaurants were all :closed_2: because of the water boil. Now come on, how rude can they get? I gave up cooking when the kids were grown so I had to call my kids and ask for recipes. :redface: They're great cooks, so we had some pretty neat things and I liked a couple of the recipes so much I bought a new and improved crockpot (anything would have been an improvement over my 15 year old crockpot) so I could keep cooking them.
Since we had to bleach then air dry the dishes after running them through the dishwasher, we decided it was time for paper plates and plastic forks. Seems good in theory, but did you know that if you stab hot food with plastic forks that the tines curl up? Since you can't stab food anymore, then you learn to throw etiquette out the window and shove food onto the side of the fork with your fingers. My husband and I laughed so hard watching each other eat and at all of the boo boos in the kitchen that we're lucky we didn't choke on the food.
The city tried so hard to keep the mandatory water boil quiet that they didn't even bother to tell us about it for days.  Then the Weather Channel and CNN came here to cover Erin and it made national news. :laugh: 
Now we're getting things together to run off to San Antonio since our news insists that hurricane Dean can come here. :bolt: 
So there you have an overview of living here and why I'm so anxious to move lane: and I'm going to blame my lack of memory on that. Sounds like a good excuse, huh? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan if you would like to move up to MA I would be more than happy to help you take care of those adorable babies.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> MyKey is soo cute, Looks just like my Logan as a baby!!
> Laurie


They do look a lot alike Laurie. I've been looking at your pictures trying to see if that's what he'll look like. He's got a lot of silver in the tan areas with more of it showing all the time. I'm wondering if his black is going to silver also. These havs are so much fun to watch change. Do you have a baby picture of Logan?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, I do have baby pics of Logan as a baby but they are on my computer at work, so I will post a few tomorrow. There are three pics of him at 1 week, 8 weeks and 11 weeks in my photo gallery here. He was very tan as a puppy, and his littermate (who we had a playdate with last night) looked just like him, but a little more white than tan. Well as Logan is growing, he is def. getting more white in the tan areas. He and Clark are very hard to tell apart now!! So far no silver in the black yet. Lexi has a lot of her black going silver, and they share parents, so he might but nothing yet. 
Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Those are wonderful names. I take it the Keeper of the Gate is a Biblical Reference? The keeper of the Key is very clever and sweet as well. The video is precious. They don't even know where they are it's so sweet just like a baby when you hold them...so innocent and small. thanks Very Much for sharing.
> 
> Derek


Hi Derek,
Yes, you're right about the reference. Dee loves the name Peter for a male so that's how she got that name.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Gotcha..I thought that was the case. I'm not much of a Theologist but I figured it was becasue of that. Very Nice. It's refreshing to have something different sometimes.

Derek


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Jan if you would like to move up to MA I would be more than happy to help you take care of those adorable babies.


Careful what you say, I'm already half packed :rain: You potty train and I'll do all the other training ound: 
Oh, I just turned on the weather channel and they moved the path of Dean down to Mexico. I may unpack. Want to come here? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Gotcha..I thought that was the case. I'm not much of a Theologist but I figured it was becasue of that. Very Nice. It's refreshing to have something different sometimes.
> 
> Derek


That's a little of the same though. Bandit's other litter was the Oh Holy Night litter.. I try to keep those views to myself, but Bandit had a litter on Christmas Eve so it seemed fitting. The little female's name always makes me giggle when I think of it... Keeper of the Secret-- VicKee


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Jan, I do have baby pics of Logan as a baby but they are on my computer at work, so I will post a few tomorrow. There are three pics of him at 1 week, 8 weeks and 11 weeks in my photo gallery here. He was very tan as a puppy, and his littermate (who we had a playdate with last night) looked just like him, but a little more white than tan. Well as Logan is growing, he is def. getting more white in the tan areas. He and Clark are very hard to tell apart now!! So far no silver in the black yet. Lexi has a lot of her black going silver, and they share parents, so he might but nothing yet.
> Laurie


I'd love to see the pictures Laurie. MyKee started getting the tan color and it seemed overnight a lot of silver started in too. The bulls eye on his hind end that was all tan is all silver now. His eyebrows are tan but I wonder if they're going to silver too? He's the mystery man :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Careful what you say, I'm already half packed :rain: You potty train and I'll do all the other training ound:
> Oh, I just turned on the weather channel and they moved the path of Dean down to Mexico. I may unpack. Want to come here? :biggrin1:


Potty Train?? No problem, I think I would do just about anything to be able to watch a litter be born and help raise them before they go to their forever homes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would love to do that too - but I am not sure I could EVER let them actually go to their forever homes. I would cry and cry and cry!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, they are adorable! It must be so fun (and WORK) to play with the puppies, introduce them to their new world, and find the perfect families for them! OR, will you keep them?? It would sure be tempting!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are so cute. I just love that big boy MyKee. How fun to watch them grow. But it seems to me it goes too fast!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow Jan - you have had a busy time!! Just make sure Austin' brothers and sisters are safe!!! ( I know you will!)

They are all so cute....he sends a big sloppy lick and a very high pitched love yipe!!

Catherine


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just adorable. I love Mykee too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would love to do that too - but I am not sure I could EVER let them actually go to their forever homes. I would cry and cry and cry!!


I do get all sniffily when they go to their new homes. I wait until they leave though so that new family doesn't feel bad about taking them. Then after they go you worry about them like they're your own.



lbkar said:


> Potty Train?? No problem, I think I would do just about anything to be able to watch a litter be born and help raise them before they go to their forever homes.


I was going to tape Bandit delivering but we had problems from the start with such a large first puppy that we had to help deliver so all thoughts of that went out the window because there was too much to do. I was really lucky and had a breeder friend on the phone and she walked us through all the tough spots. (And I'm soooooo thrilled for her!! So many of her dog's kids and grandkids just won at the National and her Buster took stud dog)
They are fun to watch and train. Clipping those tiny little nails scares the heck out of me! It's so cute to watch them react to collars and leashes and then you really see the personalities pop in them. Potty training isn't a thrill, but they catch on pretty fast so I can't complain too much. I had Bandit in the shower at 3 am because she got a messy behind and there was another dog in the bathroom with me when I was doing her and I was too tired to even know which one it was. Those are the not so fun times but it all equals out. Still want to raise a litter?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Oh, they are adorable! It must be so fun (and WORK) to play with the puppies, introduce them to their new world, and find the perfect families for them! OR, will you keep them?? It would sure be tempting!!!


I do want to keep one but won't know until they're 8 weeks old which one it is when we evaluate them. I already have black dogs so those 2 boys are looking really good  The little girl told me off last night. I was paying too much attention to the boys so she let me know what she thought of that. I just sat there and cracked up listening to her yap at me....then gave her a bunch of kisses. :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Wow Jan - you have had a busy time!! Just make sure Austin' brothers and sisters are safe!!! ( I know you will!)
> 
> They are all so cute....he sends a big sloppy lick and a very high pitched love yipe!!
> 
> Catherine


LOL Catherine, Austin is the only one who got his Mom's bark. I'll send you earplugs :drama: or headphones.  
It looks like Dean is going to go below us as long as we keep the same wind currents we have now. I hate to wish it on anyone else and sure hope it goes through an area that isn't populated.
Give Austin a kiss :kiss: from us and a hug :hug: to you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, as promised I will try now to post a progression of Logans colors! The first picture is Logans littermate (Clark) 
I believe I did logan at 1 week, then two, then three and lastly 7 weeks. He didnt change a lot early on, but is getting lighter, more like Clark now. 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And I just noticed, that in the picture of Clark, that is Logan in the background.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Jan, as promised I will try now to post a progression of Logans colors! The first picture is Logans littermate (Clark)
> I believe I did logan at 1 week, then two, then three and lastly 7 weeks. He didnt change a lot early on, but is getting lighter, more like Clark now.
> Laurie


Wow Laurie, thanks! The coloring is so similar and I love it. That gives me a great idea of what MyKee will look like when grown.


----------

